# Hello from North Central Indiana



## Nikonman (Apr 9, 2008)

I have been bit by the Archery bug in the worst way. WOW, what a great forum. I could spend countless hours reading, learning and dreaming.

Nikonman


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome from So. Dak.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Nikonman. Have fun here.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Nikonman (Apr 9, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all for the welcome. GREAT FORUM


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## supermonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## sstarnes (Feb 1, 2003)

Welcome to AT from a fellow Hoosier


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

